# [APP] Tilt Scroll



## TafayorFellow (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, I'd like to introduce my android application Tilt Scroll.

*Description :*

This is an utility application for rooted android devices, which adds a system-wide Tilt-to-scroll feature to your phone or tablet, so it works with any application on your device.

*Features : *

* Scroll the screen by tilting your phone.
* Scroll vertically and horizontally.
* Activate scrolling using the widget which is always available on your screen.
* Show the widget by shaking your phone
* Activate scrolling by touching a Hotspot on screen.
* Activate scrolling by shaking your phone.
* Works with any other application
* Select a scrollable area (when there is more than one on the screen).
* No ads.
* Accelerate and decelerate the scroll speed using the volume buttons.
* Instantly scroll to the top or bottom of the document using the volume buttons.

+ Manual mode :

* Scroll by tilting further from the start position,and bringing back the phone to the start position will stop the scrolling.
* The speed depends on the tilt angle.

+ Automatic mode :

* Scroll by tilting your phone in the desired direction followed by a tilt in the opposite direction.
If you want to stop scrolling, you simply reverse the order of the previous tilts.
* Accelerate and decelerate the scroll speed, using tilts.
* Instantly scroll to the top or bottom of the document, using tilts.

*Screenshots : *










*Videos : *






*Download :*

Google Play : http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tafayor.tiltscroll.free


----------



## TafayorFellow (Sep 30, 2014)

New Release 1.10.x
Now you can start scrolling by tilting your device in the desired direction, and you may stop scrolling by bringing back your phone to the start position.
The speed depends on the tilt angle, and it accelerates as tilt further from the start position.


----------

